# 9x19 DRO



## 1hand (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello everyone;

I'm going to install a DRO on my Grizzly 9x19 lathe. Being I haven't decided on an engine to build yet, I figure I would document how I am going to build the scale brackets. It's a pretty slick design that I found on Micro-Machine shop. I don't have any measurements for this project, so I will be building this off the pitcures I've seen. Though I'm building this for a 9x19, the design could be use for any small lathe.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 10, 2009)

These will be the scales and display I will be using. The the display is from CDCO and the scales are from Shars.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 10, 2009)

First I buffed the paint off the back of the cross slide carriage. Then drilled and tapped two 1/4 20 holes.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 10, 2009)

Next I cut a piece of 3/4x1x1 3/4 for the mounting block. Drilled two 17/64 holes for mounting. Also a tapped 1/4 20 on top and bottom and a 10-32 top and bottom and two 10-32 on one side.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's the mounting block all mounted up with two 1/4 20 by 1/2 cap screws.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 10, 2009)

Then to cut a piece of 2x2x3/16 angle for the cross slide scale mount. Drill holes to fit the mounting block. Rounded edges of mounting block to fit inside of angle.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 10, 2009)

Next I cut a piece of angle to fit the carriage scale. Drilled and tapped three 10-32 holes in the bottom for jack screws to aid in leveling. Three 17/64 holes in top for mounting and two 3/16 holes for mounting the scale.









Here I milled where the three 17/64 mounting holes are so the cap screws will be flat on the inside curve of the angle.

Matt


----------



## AlasdairM (Dec 11, 2009)

Great stuff - waiting with bated/baited breath etc. etc.

Regards, A


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 11, 2009)

Watching with interest Matt.
Thanks for the great detail. Very helpful.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks A & Zee.










Here I'm getting ready to transfer punch the mounting holes for the carriage scale mount. When punched, drilled and tapped the three holes for 1/4 20.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 12, 2009)

Next mounted up the carriage scale mount with three 1/4 20x 3/4 cap screws. Shim out top with washers and used the 10-32 jack screws in the bottom to level scale mount in all directions. The 2" dial indicator was a big help in doing this.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 12, 2009)

This shows the carriage scale mounted to the two 10-32 machine screws using nuts as shims.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 12, 2009)

Here I reinstalled the cross slide scale mount and scale to the mounting block. Now to start fabricating the scale brackets.

Matt


----------



## jmshep (Dec 12, 2009)

1hand
Was the advice given about powering the scales in the questions forum right for your setup?

(this related to removing the batteries in the scales and fitting a small capacitor in its place to avoid erratic readings caused by interference picked up on the connecting cables)

John


----------



## 1hand (Dec 12, 2009)

John;
I haven't yet, the Radio Shack here doesn't carry capacitors that small so I will have to order some off the net. Figure I would try this first and see if I will have any problems. The scales are easy to remove so adding them later won't be a big deal.

Matt


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 12, 2009)

1hand  said:
			
		

> I haven't yet, the Radio Shack here doesn't carry capacitors that small so I will have to order some off the net.


Radio Shack doesn't carry ANYTHING like it used to, but they sure jump to sell ya a phone or TV as soon as you walk in the door. :


Watching this thread with interest; I need to get a lathe at home, and the 9x19/20 is one I'm considering.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 12, 2009)

Veron,
Boy you hit the Radio Shack thing on the head. Thanks for tuning in.




These are two 1/2x2x1 3/4 pieces that I'll mill for the back of the scales.

Matt


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Radio Shack doesn't carry ANYTHING like it used to,



I think they have a cabinet with a bunch of small drawers where you can still get the old goodies. Last time I checked, you can also still order the old goodies.

Don't trust the salespeople to know it's there.

You can also try DigiKey or Mouser.

Man...it's been ages for me. I miss the days when you could grab a 74, an 04, a 76, or whatever and slap some circuit together.

Yeah...and I still like DOS too!


----------



## 1hand (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Zee. Yeah I went through their drawers there, nothing. And if corporate Radio Shack doesn't stock it, no dice. They can't order anything unless they get it through them. What we have here is a throw it away world where you can buy it cheaper than you can fix it. Well for most people. Enough said bout that different topic different day.

Peace Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 12, 2009)

Here I'm finish milling up the scale L brackets and installed them with two 3.5mm hex screws.

Matt


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 13, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> You can also try DigiKey or Mouser.



Don't forget Jameco. Between the three companies you can get anything. Including lots of great junkmail. ;D


----------



## 1hand (Dec 13, 2009)

Too bad I know zero about electronics. ??? More of a nuts and bolts guy......lol
Hopefully it all work out but, I did take them names down. Thanks.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 13, 2009)

Next I milled the cross slide L bracket and transfer punched the cross slide. Then drilled and tapped two 6-32 holes.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 13, 2009)

Next drilled and transfer punched both the carriage L brackets for 6-32.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 13, 2009)

Then made the 1/2" connecting rod and drilled and tapped for 6-32. Squared and shimmed.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 13, 2009)

Here I'm drilling and counter boring the cross slide L bracket for 6-32 cap screw.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 13, 2009)

Well here she is all the mounts and brackets are finshed and mounted. Everything moves freely and clears each other perfectly. Now the scales are protected from swarf and cutting fluids from the angle iron scale mounts. Which is why I choose this design.

Matt


----------



## 1hand (Dec 13, 2009)

Close enough for me. ;D

Matt


----------



## AlasdairM (Dec 14, 2009)

Very comprehensive set of pictures and well-documented - thanks Matt.

A


----------



## ksouers (Dec 14, 2009)

Matt,
That's a lot of work! And an impressive job, well done :bow:


----------



## 1hand (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Kevin. It turn out better than I expected. Sure will help speed up the operations.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice 1hand.
Thanks for the thread. I'm going the cheap route with digital calipers and you've given me some helpful ideas.
Enjoy!


----------

